# is there such a coat color/pattern...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

called a blue fawn tricolored? I saw something on myspace where someone called their dog that, and I can see why...i just assumed they were blue fawns... both of my girls are marked just like that persons, but I didn't want to jump the gun and sound like an ass by calling them a bogus color! lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey man I found rare purple tri colors the other day! lol.. and No you cannot have a bluefawn Tri. Blue fawn is a color that when you look at it genetically comes with a darker masking than coat color that would over go any tri points so genetically its not possible. Even on Blue fawns that the mask is light and doesn't really show genetically the mask is there.Genetically the Blue Fawn is dominate over a tri. 



Blue tris you can have.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have heard that designation before, and found it to be an accurate description, and wondered it was in fact a coat color. Your pups fit the images I have seen of "blue fawn tri" but I have not seen it as a color listed by regisrties, so I think someone made it up to describe a difficult color combo. I would say its more breeder vernacular more so than registered color. With pups like yours, none of the real colors seem to give an accurate description, I think you should say, "coat too pretty for words, come see them for yourselves".


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have heard of and seen blue tri-color's ... They have blue and fawn patches .. sort of like the black and brown tri's only different color's. I don't know if that is what she was referring to .. But I have never seen a blue fawn tri-color ...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

grizzs brother was stolen... he was a blue tri... great lookin dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a blue-tri with some fawn in the coat .. But it's just referred to as a blue-tri


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

interesting... i wulda just said "tri" ahaha


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Here is a blue-tri with some fawn in the coat .. But it's just referred to as a blue-tri


where do these bullies get trophys LOL... i got a bully for um to see hehe.

heres grizzs brother tyson who was stolen from IRRESPONSIBLE dog owners shortly after his purchase.....


















not you classic blue tri but very pretty... fawn on his forearms and back of his legs... fawn spots on his blue eye patch also. it was a hard decision between tyson and grizz lol... i love grizz!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know but I would assume they'd just be called Blue Tri's. VERY beautiful dogs!!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Sadie that is a blue tri. Sookie is a blue/fawn tri it's the opposite of that dog you pictured if yall want to see sookie I believe she's in my album over here but her coats base color is fawn and she has blue points with white chest and paws. May dogs are colored per ukc.... I also have a male that is a red nose cinnamon lol which is a red nose with a blue brindle coat. I like odd colors why I study coat color genetics....


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

BTW UKC does not allow for you to put just tri you have to put what colors make up the dog... If it's a blue tri you have to put blue/white/tan so on papers Sookie's really says fawn/blue/white.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

@Sadie: Is that guy yours ?!

Very nice...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

question.... the back fo grizzs legs are turning more n more fawn... will this effect his paperwork as far as how his color is listed?


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Nope will not affect the paper work if it's just his legs that are changing colors long as his base coat stays the same.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

This is sookie a blue, fawn tri :


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Redsky I have never seen a dog that color! Very pretty!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

DaddyDiezel said:


> @Sadie: Is that guy yours ?!
> 
> Very nice...


Hahaha .. No he's not mine ... I just used him as an example so that people could see what a blue-tri looked like


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks performance there are some with a lil deeper fawn almost reddish coloring that are prettier but I love sookie's coat. Hopefully some day I'll have a chocolate tri I really love those!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hey redsky I did some diggin on Indis pedigree and I saw that we share some blood as far as indi goes. Those dogs that you posted are marked just like the little girls.... well one has a blue on her snout, but the other is just fawn with the same color changes. So are you saying that there is a blue fawn tri lol

its still hard to get decent shots of them since they're still wobbly, but here are some photos that you can see it on them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As I said you can't have a blue fawn tri lol.. Blue fawn is dominate over the tri color meaning the points of a tri will not show.. That color is what the ADBA refers to as fawn with ticking. Could be black could be blue or even red. Yes they can have white which technically makes is 3 colors or "tri" but the dog isn't blue fawn to begin with. Tho it may be fawn with blue. If that makes seance lol.

American Dog Breeders Association

Also is considered a dilute sable or smut color. 
http://www.apbtconformation.com/newsmutwolfgang1_0000.jpg
http://www.apbtconformation.com/colors.htm

But when it comes down to it the UKC you can register almost whatever color you decide to call it and the ADBA it would go as whatever color is closest to one of their acceptable colors.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> As I said you can't have a blue fawn tri lol.. Blue fawn is dominate over the tri color.. That color is what the ADBA refers to as fawn with ticking. Could be black could be blue or even red. Yes they can have white which technically makes is 3 colors or "tri" but the dog isn't blue fawn to begin with. Tho it may be fawn with blue. If that makes seance lol.
> 
> American Dog Breeders Association
> 
> ...


Iiiinteresting... yep you found it. I always assumed that the ticking would be more like this


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that second link didn't work...it tells me that it's FORBIDDEN lol. The second one.... if these girls end up smut... darn they will ALWAYS look dirty lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is also considered ticking.

Ticking according to the ADBA
Darker Hairs distributed in a diffuse pattern over a lighter colored coat.



NEELA said:


> that second link didn't work...it tells me that it's FORBIDDEN lol. .


You are forbidden! Lol The 3rd link is the site and if you look at the Dilute sable you can see the pic.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Folks need to remember that there is more then one registry and each has different rules per coat color.... My dogs are all UKC and my colors are based off that! The puppy you posted is a blue fawn with white markings, like my boy kong but per the markings I would say it is a tri carrier. Dogs consider tris have tri pts, sookie's are hard to see on pics but her markings are pts not completely through her coat.

That last dog posted is what is considered ticking.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

That puppy will loose some of the blue as it matures and the coat changes why it is considered just a blue fawn with white markings and even the tris you can not put on the papers blue tri or black tri you have to break it down by coat color combinations.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redsky said:


> Folks need to remember that there is more then one registry and each has different rules per coat color....


Oh yeah for sure.



american_pit13 said:


> But when it comes down to it the UKC you can register almost whatever color you decide to call it and the ADBA it would go as whatever color is closest to one of their acceptable colors.


With the registries having different color "charts" and with so many newer or less common colors coming out its hard to say sometimes.

Like with my Champagnes. Really its like a light golden fawn. UKC they are registered Champagne because thats the color I choose to call them ADBA they are Fawn or Fawn Bluies.

And then you have several other sites that list colors that are not registries.

Man Shana I feel for you lol.. My first litter of pups had two pups of this color and I looked everywhere and it took me forever to figure out what freaking color it was lol.. I hadn't ever seen any dogs like this before. It was sable lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol if it helps these pups are UKC... Lol they are definately marked perdy interesting that's why i wasn't sure!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> lol if it helps these pups are UKC...


Then call them purple!!! Do it do it lol.. J/P..................So you keeping one or no?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO! That's right, they're that new shiz :

purple nose mud flap dogs!

Eeeehhh I'm in a dilema right now. I have two people fighting for the same puppy since there is only one available... iffff I'm nice I could make my pick available so there isn't anyone left out but me... I really want something to put into the shows... Both people would make great homes so it's hard to turn one of them down.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Cough* Miss Piggy! Keeper! Little Brindle one is cute too. Which one is the her breeder taking?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ohhh I didn't update ya'll... the breeder is taking the male. I want to puke... I hate shipping animals by air...the boy is being shipped to a person in Philly. Ulysses got a call from this dude because the pup he bought from him previously got bloat and died.... ulysses is giving him my little boy!!! I was like "maaaaan, U, bloat is preventable why are you sending him another pup?" U said 'he was crying and I felt bad'

I know miss piggy is shining pretty good for me...she doesn't have UKC confirmation, but she's cool for the ABKC. Everytime I walk in my bedroom she wakes up and waddles to the edge of the pool and tries to climb out to see me...even wags her little tail lol. I was going to keep the runt at first because i put so much extra work into her in the beginning, but these little girls are truely in competition for me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> she doesn't have UKC confirmation,


Ha! So you think... You seen some of the Bullies that have CH titles?

He made CH









GRCH here

















And even Juan Gotti himself has 2 Show CH wins, but didn't finish for his title
Also had a Weight pull win! Lol. 









All good looking dogs IMO but not what you think would be titled as APBT CH's or GRCH's

UKC tends to lean toward over all proportion rather than actual standard.

Thats why I told Cane76 to UKC show his pup. Just another area to compete and have fun in.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

those top three dogs in your post are all pretty recent in the pups pedigree. I've been thinking of trying to dabble in the UKC with indi once she gets back to her pre mommy body.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> ohhh I didn't update ya'll... the breeder is taking the male. I want to puke... I hate shipping animals by air...the boy is being shipped to a person in Philly. Ulysses got a call from this dude because the pup he bought from him previously got bloat and died.... ulysses is giving him my little boy!!! I was like "maaaaan, U, bloat is preventable why are you sending him another pup?" U said 'he was crying and I felt bad'
> 
> I know miss piggy is shining pretty good for me...she doesn't have UKC confirmation, but she's cool for the ABKC. Everytime I walk in my bedroom she wakes up and waddles to the edge of the pool and tries to climb out to see me...even wags her little tail lol. I was going to keep the runt at first because i put so much extra work into her in the beginning, but these little girls are truely in competition for me.


You'd be surprised how nice she might fill out.... I try not to decide my picks while they are younger because they change so much! Misty was supper thick as a pup now she is major terrier but I still love her structure although it's a lil thinner then UKC closer to ADBA. Plus look at Kong and he's a UKC ch.... He's a remy grandson (bam bam gigaloo bred to a gaff female).

I'd also suggest keeping back out your own litter. I always keep something back or co-own it out other wise what was the point in doing the breeding?


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Neela join the fox valley kennel club (I think that's the name will double check in a sec, they are in FL but we have members even here in IL) if your close to them they are great people and will help you out in the UKC ring. They are known for being some of the best breeders/handlers to run into at the shows they help you in any way they can without being so biased to always want to be the winner!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks I'm checking the site out now! I would keep em all if I could! lol My old man is now on board with keeping one... that was another desiding factor... I knew once they were here he'd be a sucker! lol It may work out that I co-own one to a lady down the road from me and I keep one for myself.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Updated photos of the girls... I'm still not sure what to call the one (pig) lol but the other which looks alot more like your pup is blue fawn or Fawn Bluie which ever way you want to say it. As they get older the coat changes a bit

blue fawn



















still not sure


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

OK guys, here is a blue fawn tri color:










Blue fawn is just a dilute of red/chocolate. It's called "Isabella" in Dachunds & Dobermans. The blue fawn color does not cover up the tan points as you can very clearly see in this dog. All the posted pictures thus as are what were once referred to as "blue buckskins" (a fawn dog with a blue mask/nose) or blue sables (a red or buckskin dog with blue hair tips & a blue nose). But the ADBA now calls both of these types of dogs fawn bluie. As a result they're now lumped in with true blue fawn dogs which IMO is silly & confusing but what can you do?

Oh well, I hope this helped.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wowee I've never seen something like that! That sure is a pretty color combination!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is a stunning dog! my friend just had one like that in her litter. hummm I might need a tri!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

I love the tri pattern on any solid color! I think they're beautiful! But the blue fawn tri is especially pretty, at least IMO.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

beautiful dog....geez....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ABK said:


> I love the tri pattern on any solid color! I think they're beautiful! But the blue fawn tri is especially pretty, at least IMO.


Who's dog is that? I am not one to go right for color but I might make an exception for a dog as stunning as that!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow that dog is beautimous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll try to find out who owned the dog. Their name is escaping me right now. However, you can find the pic over at Pit Bull Chat under the thread "Why are blue pit bulls so expensive?" You might have to scroll a few pages to find the pic. I think the owner can be found there. Stunning dog IMO. The only problem is see is it's the dog is a bit easty-west & I don't favor the crop job. But as far as color & markings, I think the dog is simply beautiful.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What is it that makes that considered a blue fawn tri? It looks no different that a blue tri. Just a light blue, which happens often when breeding for color the color fades. I am just not seeing what makes it a blue fawn tri. 




Also genetically you should not be able to get a bluefawn tri.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just did a blue fawn tr search and ***GAG*** That is why if you can find out who owns that I dog I might be able to find an ok breeder. See what you did! I will have one like that soon now! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jade is a RARE PURPLE TRI COLOR and belongs to this kennel
JADA

These are the same people with rare champagne tris


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Purple isn't a color/ Neither is lavender or champagne. These are all just BYB terms for blue fawn.

As for a blue fawn tri being generically impossible that is incorrect. If it wasn't possible there were be no Isabella Dobermans or Dachunds, which there most certainly are. 

You see, tricolor isn't a "color" but rather it's a PATTERN that acts on colors that have been predetermined by genes at other locations. As such you can have black tris, blue tris, red/chocolate tris & yes, even blue fawn tris.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:rofl: I was just looking at that kennel right before I looked at this post. OMG these dogs on then first page are really strange even for bullies
American Iron Kennels LLC


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ABK said:


> Purple isn't a color/ Neither is lavender or champagne. These are all just BYB terms for blue fawn.
> )


I know about purple I was making fun at the kennel. champagne actually is a color registered by the UKC.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ABK said:


> I'll try to find out who owned the dog. Their name is escaping me right now. However, you can find the pic over at Pit Bull Chat under the thread "Why are blue pit bulls so expensive?" You might have to scroll a few pages to find the pic. I think the owner can be found there. Stunning dog IMO. The only problem is see is it's the dog is a bit easty-west & I don't favor the crop job. But as far as color & markings, I think the dog is simply beautiful.


I found that thread but they do not own the dog. I want to know who is breeding those colors!!! I'm in love  and I normally do not go for just color but I would love to have one in our yard.


----------

